# configure be_agent for Symantec Backup Exec



## ccc (Jan 9, 2010)

I've installed Rauls from ports on my freeBSD:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/sysutils/be_agent/

and configured for Symantec Backup Exec 12.0
	
	



```
# cat /usr/local/etc/be-agent.cfg


# 1. Edit the config file located at /usr/local/etc/be-agent.cfg.sample.  Be 
# sure  to enter the hostname of your Backup Exec server, and then make a 
#  matching entry for it in /etc/hosts:
#
# be-agent.cfg.sample:
# tell my_backup_exec_server_hostname
#
# /etc/hosts:
# 192.168.1.3	my_backup_exec_server_hostname
#
#  Save your config file as /usr/local/etc/be-agent.cfg
#
# 2. Add the following line to your /etc/services:
#
# grfs 6101/tcp # Backup Exec Agent
#
# 3. Add the following lines to /etc/rc.conf
#
# be_agent_enable="YES"
# linux_enable="YES"

my name bsd.net 
export / as root
force_address 192.168.0.1
tell 192.168.0.5
tell_interval 30
follow_symdirs
exclude_dir /dev
exclude_dir /proc
```
but still cannot connect to the Backup Exec server.
What's wrong?


----------



## ccc (Jan 9, 2010)

Ralus be_agent from:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/sysutils/be_agent/

seems to be Backup Exec 12.0 uncompatible.

On the Backup Exec 12.0 setup CD I have RALUS Agents for:

AIX
HPUX
Linux
SunOS

but I don't know which one can be installed for freeBSD.


----------

